# Installing Ea Game



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know why but every EA game I try to install it tells me it needs to download and I click on download.. but when it cones up showing percentage it just says NaN and does nothing.. added a picture


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you need to buy the app from market


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

amysor said:


> I think you need to buy the app from market


To be fair, a lot of the legitimately purchased EA apps seem to have this problem at the minute - I was tempted to buy one or two that were in the halloween sale but all of the recent reviews were mentioning the NaN % download problem so I didn't bother.


----------



## fantasyay (Oct 28, 2011)

I also got this problem yesterday..
But when I tried the third time,it works well...


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I was able to get it to work by purchasing it (Madden 12) on my phone, then downloading the full files (NaN) files on my phone then downloading the game from the market on my touchpad then copying the game folder from the root of the SD card from my phone to the root of the "SD" card on my toucgpad. Worked like a charm. I purchased the game so I hope this was ok to do...


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Btw. The NaN files were downloaded to my phone simply by starting the game on the phone and letting the game download the files.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the games check the device type while it downloads, I had a problem with fifa where it just stays at 5%. Bu thats a good idead download to your phone then transfer to your touchpad.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks that worked I just downloaded dead space to my. Phone then transferred it to my TP workeds great... dead space is amazing on the TP btw


----------

